# Pumpkin Spice Cupcakes



## SimplyE (Jul 1, 2009)

K- so this was my first dab at this, and the FO heated everything up so fast, I could not get it to the freezer fast enough before I had instant gel.  No kidding, about 2 minutes and it started gelling.  And I do RTCP...

The pumpkin color started out perfect...until the partal gel occured.  Live and learn.  I think I love doing cupcakes, except my kitchen looks like a tornado went through.  NOT destined to be a pastry chef...

The "frosting" is a whipped frosting scented with a teensy bit of vanilla (cream cheese) with TD added.  They are now in the freezer, hoping that it does not discolor too much.

I guess I could call it layered pumpkin spice  :roll: 












[/img]


----------



## valor (Jul 1, 2009)

Ohhhh......I'm drooling. Those look seriously fattening, yet, are happily fat free! I love them! Great job!!!! 

High 5!


----------



## LJA (Jul 1, 2009)

SHUT. UP.

Those came out outstanding!  I love the layers in the "cake" part and never would've thought to do that.  (That must be why you make the big bucks, sister  ).  The frosting stayed on ok and everything!

Nice job, A.


----------



## Deda (Jul 1, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## LJA (Jul 1, 2009)

E - what did you use to pipe the frosting?


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> E - what did you use to pipe the frosting?



A pastry bag.  Note to self:  Bigger IS better!  Trust me.  It is a disaster in here!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> (That must be why you make the big bucks, sister  ).



Yes dear.  Big bucks is right!  You're a Brat!  :wink: 

Going to try again, possibly tonight.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 1, 2009)

They look waaay too nice to use!! Beautiful job.    

Jude


----------



## Dixie (Jul 1, 2009)

Fabulous!!! Now I'm craving cupcakes!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 1, 2009)

*x*

  i think they're beyouteefull!   

i bet your kitchen smells yummy! love the shape, too!

nice job! (and quit tearing up the kitchen!) LOL!  :shock:


----------



## topcat (Jul 1, 2009)

Yummylicious!!!!  Truly gorgeous cupcakes and they really do look good enough to eat  

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Those are to die for beautiful . They look perfect . Way to go 

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 2, 2009)

Why do I want a cake now? They look so real, and I bet they smell real too!


----------



## llineb (Jul 2, 2009)

i think they look great the way they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'm ready for the holidays now!!!!!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks all!  They were fun to make!  I am going to try for coconut lime verbena tonight.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 2, 2009)

..


----------



## Rosey (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow, I want to eat those! Beautiful!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 6, 2009)

look good enough to eat!!!!


----------

